# For those seeking a closer relationship w/ God



## GraceV2 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just wanted to post my recent experience in case it would help someone in any way.  I joined LHCF recently and one of my first posts was here in the CF about how after I was saved, reading the Bible felt like a chore as opposed to church service, worship through song, and praying.  Thanks to the wonderful advice of several women in that post, I began to turn to my Bible little by little, reading a few passages here and there. 

One night,  the Lord led me to Proverbs 2: 1-5, which states "1   My son, if you receive my words,
      And treasure my commands within you,    
       2  So that you incline your ear to wisdom,    
_And_ apply your heart to understanding;  
       3  Yes, if you cry out for discernment,    
_And_ lift up your voice for understanding,  
       4  If you seek her as silver,    
      And search for her as _for_ hidden treasures;  
       5  Then you will understand the fear of the LORD,    
      And find the knowledge of God." NJV

I wanted wisdom and understanding from the Lord and this verse made me realize to know the Lord my God, I must diligently seek Him. Thus began my 40 day and night fast.  I fasted from my particular vice, the media.  I did not realize before this fast how much I turned to the media (TV, music, magazines, Internet) for so much that I should have been turning to the Lord for, such as easing my loneliness or for advice.  

The Lord is so faithful.  During this fast, my yearning for the outside world, slowly but surely became a yearning just for God and I *finally *got to hear His Voice through his Word.  I became so hungry for the Word and the Lord that my vices became nonexistent to me.  I went from not wanting to read my Bible and watching hours of TV everyday and being on the Internet everyday to only setting time aside for reading my Bible once, twice, or 3 times every single day--not out of obligation, but because my hunger was so great.  

I asked the Lord for *so much* during this fast.  My end of fast expectation list was about _three pages long_ and you know what? By the Lord's love and grace, He has blessed me with *all *of these things, many of which manifested just last night, the 40th and last night of my fast.  The Lord is an awesome God and wants to show His power in your life, if you just give Him the chance to do it.  The Lord wants to use your life as a testimony to His Greatness as he did with mine.

Some may read what I consider a vice and laugh, but trust me I was addicted.  It was sad how much I depended on these silly things, instead of spending time with the Lord.   I have learned so much about the Lord and what he has planned for my future throughout these 40 days and am finally getting to know Him intimately which has left me truly in awe of his Majesty.

I just wanted to post this for anyone who wants a closer relationship with God, maybe a babe in Christ like me or just someone who is going through a struggle right now.  Take a good look at your life and see what is maybe blocking the Lord from getting to you.  Pray to the Lord before you fast, asking him for what you should fast from and for how long.   The Lord's faithfulness will pull you close and your life will change dramatically.  

Don't get me wrong, whatever your particular vise is, fasting from it will be a challenge and at times you will wonder why has to be so hard.  Just remember, 
Job 26He shall pray unto God, and he will be favourable unto him: and he shall see his face with joy: for he will render unto man his righteousness.   27He looketh upon men, and if any say, I have sinned, and perverted that which was right, and it profited me not; 
  28He will deliver his soul from going into the pit, and his life shall see the light. 
  29*Lo, all these things worketh God oftentimes with man, *
* 30To bring back his soul from the pit, to be enlightened with the light of the living. (NJV)
*

Be blessed


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum....and you shared an awesome testimony!

Thanks for sharing and I hope that you continue to share with us.

~Blessings!


----------



## michc (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a beautiful testimony, which speaks right into my own situation. Thank you and may the Lord continue to bless you sis.


----------



## Whisper (Sep 27, 2009)

Your testimony is beautiful, it has blessed me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you for this testimony.  It is right on time for me, such a blessing.  I need to take a page from your book.  Thank you again.  Be blessed.


----------



## empressaja (Sep 28, 2009)

This is such a beautiful testimony, so many will be blessed by this as I was. Thank you for this.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 28, 2009)

Wonderful and beautiful testimony! We serve an awesome God. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Laela (Sep 28, 2009)

ITA .. Awesome testimony!!! Glad I read it


----------



## preciouzone (Sep 29, 2009)

This testimony was also timely for me. I was just about to over look
it, but then I am glad I took the time to read it. Thanks for sharing and
may God continue to bless you in all that you do!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Sep 29, 2009)

I did this once for 30 days. It was very impacting on my spiritual walk. You have encouraged me to do it again. I'll do it 40 days this time. I know it will be hard. 

Can I ask you did the music include gospel too? 
Did you stay off the internet completely? I like to watch sermons online. 

Thank you for this thread.


----------



## GraceV2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Everyone has been so welcoming and receptive to my testimony.  Thank you so much ladies!  We serve such an awesome God, don't we?

Hi Prettyface, it's so funny you asked me about the gospel music because I had to fast from it as well.  The Lord placed conviction in my spirit about how I depended so much on gospel music to teach me about the Lord & His goodness, instead of seeking His actual Word in the Bible.  

Pre-fast, I'd listen to the Winans, Israel & New Breed, etc. all day instead of reading the Bible.  Looking back, it's so funny how I just could not understand why I couldn't hear the Lord's voice.   

The other part of it was my love for singing.  Before fasting, I didn't realize that there were times that I wasn't even really praising the Lord while singing as much as I was envisioning myself singing the song in church, conferences, etc.  Without realizing it, I was actually sinning when I listened to gospel music (vanity). 

As for the Internet, I only logged on for necessities (paying bills/printing coupons).  I didn't log on to Christian sites, LHCF, fashion sites, hair sites, etc. at all (I spent a couple of hrs. on these sites everyday pre-fast).


----------



## ToyToy (Sep 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for your testimony! It has really blessed me. I yearn to hear from God too (on a daily basis) - I wish I wasn't so easily distracted...
I am thinking of fasting media as well. There is so much junk out there, yet you find yourself addicted to this junk. Even though most of the programmes on (british SKY) TV right now are re-runs of re-runs of re-runs of shows that we have seen over and over and over again, I still find myself glued to the box. That's not normal, right? Not having a job doesn't help either, unfortunately. The good thing though is that I am studying part-time, which requires a lot of my time too, so I cannot afford to waste too much time watching telly. Plus, I have to find a job very, very soon! 

Thanks again for your awesome testimony!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Sep 29, 2009)

GraceV2 said:


> Everyone has been so welcoming and receptive to my testimony. Thank you so much ladies! We serve such an awesome God, don't we?
> 
> Hi Prettyface, it's so funny you asked me about the gospel music because I had to fast from it as well. The Lord placed conviction in my spirit about how I depended so much on gospel music to teach me about the Lord & His goodness, instead of seeking His actual Word in the Bible.
> 
> ...


 
Wow. Thank you. You're right about the music and singing part. I do that too. I guess I am guilty of vanity and I know I rely heavy on music when I am in my car. 
My job and school is 80-95% on the internet so I can not avoid that but I do spend ALOT of time on the internet doing other stuff. 

I am ready to do this again but taking it to another level. Before, I still was on the internet alot but no tv and no secular music. You've encouraged me to go a step further. I soooo need this. I've been feeling like I am literally starving spiritually and its killing me. And there's some things in my life I need God to really help me with. I am going to be faithful that he will extend favor and grace to me in these areas. 

I am going to do this from Oct. 1 and end Nov. 10. I know it will be hard because I am an internet junkie. But I need to starve my flesh for a while. She's been taking over to much. 

Praise, God! I am actually feeling better about today.


----------



## KiSseS03 (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you sooo much for posting your testimony. I am a babe in Christ as well, and I really want to hear God's voice! I know my time on the internet is definitely a hindrance in this area, I'm inspired to fast in this area as well.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Oct 22, 2009)

What an awesome testimony! It really blessed me! I love it because it rejuventes me and gets me going again..  Thank you!


----------



## varaneka (Oct 24, 2009)

so this was a media fast but was it also like a food fast?


----------



## momi (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your testimony of God working in your life to bring you closer to Him and His word.  There are things I would like to gain a complete understanding of in the word - to be honest I wanted to learn these things the easy way.  He wants us to seek Him with all that we have and fully follow after Him.

I SO needed this reminder.


----------



## GraceV2 (Oct 24, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> so this was a media fast but was it also like a food fast?



Hi creolesugarface, it was just a media fast for me.  The Lord directed me to fast from what was keeping me from actively participating in our relationship & at the time that was definitely my attachment to things of the media.


----------



## lolascurls (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you for that testimony!
I need to fast of these thing too because I am slacking in time with God!
I find I go on the internet in the evening and it takes too much effort to pull me from it!
I've been on a TV fast for quite a while now because I have to live away from home for work and I have read my Bible more in this time. 
But I'm struggling in faith and I need a word for ME right now!

God bless you for posting this!


----------



## sweetjam2 (Oct 25, 2009)

wow!! what a wonderful, inspiring testimony and it is an ontime word for me. Thank you for sharing. Be blessed


----------



## briana87 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you SO much for sharing this. I'm at the same point in my life. I want more from God but I didn't realize that He is there all along, I was just letting other things distract me from Him. I'm going to take your advice and evaluate all the wordly things that I put before God and start a fast from them. I always associated _fast_ with _food_. Now I see that you can fast from anything that is hindering your relationship with God. I know deep down inside that He has a plan for me. I just have to be still and listen to Him with my heart instead of all these other things that try to come in and take over my life.

You are indeed a blessing because by sharing your testimony there's no telling how many people besides me you have inspired!


----------



## Janice (Oct 28, 2009)

Absolutely Beautiful Grace.!!!!!!!! Thank you so much for you testimony. God is so faithful. I too am seeing his committment in my life and have a newfound hunger and zeal for his word. Reading my word is no longer a chore anymore but a place of rest and comfort. Thank you Jesus! Continue in the good things of the Lord my dear and please update us as to how he continues to work in your llife.


----------



## GraceV2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Reading these comments makes me think of the goodness of the Lord & makes me so happy and grateful.  I asked the Lord to use me to do his will & make me a living testimony and He has done exactly that.  Thank you so much ladies for reading my testimony.  Much love and blessings!


----------



## EricaUk (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks for posting this, it was exactly what I needed and it just click Yes! I need to fast from the things that I let get in God's way. 

Are you continuing to fast from these things or have you just cut it back a bit?


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm so glad you shared this!

It’s awesome that you had the discipline to do this while at home.  I can give up TV, radio …etc.  My vice is the internet, though I have been spending a “little” less time online.  It feels better.

I have gone on Silent Spiritual retreats and had spiritual direction to do what you were able to do at home.  It's funny, after 2 weeks on a Silent Spiritual retreat, you realize that you did not miss your favourite tv shows, the telephone, the internet ... etc    

I’ve never done it your way, but I have spent a week or so, taking a few hours out of my morning and spending it in deep meditation and prayer.  After something like that the day just feels serene!

I guess the quote I saw in a book some time ago was true; it’s possible to find stillness and time with God, and be a contemplative hermit in "The World".


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 7, 2009)

I love the fact you didnt just do the normal fast food..some ppl have other things like internet..I feel like since Im really wanting to be right God has been blessing me beyond compare and it may not be with money but its things that have no money bearing..I think If I could do a makeup fast no makeup at all for a week I would be doing something...Lord help me...


----------



## GraceV2 (Nov 8, 2009)

EricaUk said:


> thanks for posting this, it was exactly what I needed and it just click Yes! I need to fast from the things that I let get in God's way.
> 
> Are you continuing to fast from these things or have you just cut it back a bit?



You're welcome! I did cut back actually.  That was my very first fast, so I am working on trying to make this a regular part of my life.  

I _love _the timing of your question though.  It is definitely a confirmation for me because I felt the urge to start another one today ironically, but I ended up right here on LHCF and decided to put it off until tomorrow. Lesson learned!  When God calls me to spend time with him, I need listen to him the first time!  



Ballerina_Bun said:


> I’ve never done it your way, but I have spent a week or so, taking a few hours out of my morning and spending it in deep meditation and prayer.  After something like that the day just feels serene!
> 
> I guess the quote I saw in a book some time ago was true; it’s possible to find stillness and time with God, and be a contemplative hermit in "The World".



Ballerina, it does feel soooo serene. Just imagine a whole 40 days of that feeling of serenity and peace!  The quote is definitely true; when I'm fasting, I truly feel His presence.  Being in the world, but not _of _the world takes on a completely new meaning.  I can hear his voice so much better because I do not have worldly distractions interrupting my mind's meditation on scripture.



coco_diva4 said:


> I love the fact you didnt just do the normal fast food..some ppl have other things like internet..I feel like since Im really wanting to be right God has been blessing me beyond compare and it may not be with money but its things that have no money bearing..I think If I could do a makeup fast no makeup at all for a week I would be doing something...*Lord help me*...



I said "Lord help me" too when I first started my fast because I just could not imagine me ever feeling comfortable during it, but the Lord will do exactly that!  He helped me during the fast and helped me after by being the awesome God that He is by fulfilling my whole list (and like I had mentioned, it was loooong lol).  

Every time you get the urge to use makeup (or whatever else you decide to fast from), just shift your attention onto the Lord.  Recite and/or read scripture.  The serenity and peace Ballerina mentioned above will come over you and you will hear His voice *clearly*.  The peace of the Lord will overcome you and will become so aware of His mighty presence. (Thou wilt shew me the path of life: in thy presence is fulness of joy; at thy right hand there are pleasures for evermore. Psalm 16:11 KJV)  Just focus on Him-and prepare to be amazed


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you soo much for sharing that.


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2009)

Grace, 

The more I read your testimony, the more I'm compelled to do this fast. Just today our pastor was talking about social networks and online activity and that as Christians we need to be careful with that and what we share with strangers, seeking counsel from people we don't know or who shouldn't speak into our lives. This is sooo true.

His message is very timely for me, as with most times God is talking to us to take heed... 

Your testimony is a blessing...thought I'd say that again! 


stay blessed!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Dec 14, 2009)

GraceV2 said:


> Hi creolesugarface, it was just a media fast for me. *The Lord directed me to fast from what was keeping me from actively participating in our relationship *& at the time that was definitely my attachment to things of the media.


 

I just wanted to say that the bolded is one of the most important things we can remember when fasting.  Well, looks like I have some praying to do.  Thanks again.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful testimony! Just recently I have cut down on watching tv and listening to certain music. I have noticed a clearer mind and a more hunger for His Word. I have a tv in my room, and when I get home from work, I wouldn't even turn it on. I sometimes lay in my bed and meditate and I feel like I talk to God. I sometimes grab my Bible if I find my mind wandering or thinking evil. It's neat how when you turn your eyes and ears away from garbage, you feel more clarity and peace in your mind and you can feel the spirit of God more.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a question for the married ladies.. 

I find it difficult to do a fast with hubby who may not be on one at the time. For example, If I am about to go to bed and I am doing a media, TV etc fast and hubby comes in, turns on the tv to catch his favorite show, what do u do? It is not right to make him do a fast if God didn't call him to do one. u know?

Am I supposed to go sleep in the guest room or ask him to turn it off?

I'd hate to cause any problem in the home.  That will just throw my whole spirit off. ANY suggestions????


----------



## Crown (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a principle : NO TV in the bedrooms!

I am not a big fan of TV. So, with a TV in the bedroom, I would be a victim (I've had this problem _au debut_). This situation has been corrected in keeping TVs out of the bedrooms.

May God guide you!


----------



## GraceV2 (Dec 15, 2009)

Maybe earplugs while you're reading your Bible or noise cancelling headphones if you have the Bible on CD or mp3?  



Mrs.TheBronx said:


> I have a question for the married ladies..
> 
> I find it difficult to do a fast with hubby who may not be on one at the time. For example, If I am about to go to bed and I am doing a media, TV etc fast and hubby comes in, turns on the tv to catch his favorite show, what do u do? It is not right to make him do a fast if God didn't call him to do one. u know?
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx (Dec 16, 2009)

Crown said:


> I have a principle : NO TV in the bedrooms!
> 
> I am not a big fan of TV. So, with a TV in the bedroom, I would be a victim (I've had this problem _au debut_). This situation has been corrected in keeping TVs out of the bedrooms.
> 
> May God guide you!


 
Thank you!! That is a great idea also! We need to get into a habit of not watching tv too much. It is a distraction. Dont' know how hubby will see it, but its worth a shot! Thanks Crown!



GraceV2 said:


> Maybe earplugs while you're reading your Bible or noise cancelling headphones if you have the Bible on CD or mp3?


 
I do have the new testiment on mp3. Thats a great idea also. I have been saying i want to get some really good ear plugs as hubby plays video games and watched sports center. Thanks for the tips ladies!!!!!!


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Dec 18, 2009)

Boy, am I convicted after reading this post.  It's certainly time to seek Him like I never have before.


----------

